# Felix's First Time Swimming



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Quite a bit of air time on those leaps! Impressive!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> Quite a bit of air time on those leaps! Impressive!


Thank you so much!! I think we're going to try to get him involved in dock diving, he loves to jump!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

My first golden, Cirrus, was massive and a dock diver. One of us would throw balls, stick, whatever in the lake we lived on while the other got beneath the edge of the dock looking up. Watching him sail over our heads as he leaped into the water was, well, amazing! One of those memories that makes you smile.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

It's so nice that you have those memories  Do you have any videos or pictures of Cirrus? Also, was he named after a type of cloud?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great videos, fun watching Felix having fun. 
He'll probably really enjoy dock diving.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Tagrenine said:


> It's so nice that you have those memories  Do you have any videos or pictures of Cirrus? Also, was he named after a type of cloud?


Yes he is named after a cloud. I took out the Random House Dictionary and stopped at "Cirrus." It was the first name I liked. And he lived up to his name. I do have some pics. Just need to dig them out. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I decided to add his new pictures here; we took him out on the boat for the first time


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

You are so lucky! We live in Missouri, and our new pup almost 14wks old, cannot be introduced to our water until is warms up. The water is still in the mid 30's....probably in May, it will be ok...

Nice looking Golden you have, that loves water! A 'Water Dog' he is...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very nice pics and videos!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you guys! It is still warm here, yesterday was about 70 degrees and the ocean was pretty warm. He loved it! He's officially a "Boat Dog"


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Another update

We have his sister and we took them both to the dog lake this weekend. She came to life! Really blew me away with how quickly she took to the water! And Felix, learned to jump off a dock?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He's a natural dock diver!


----------

